# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Bases de donnes - Concepts, utilisation et dveloppement

## ced

*Bases de donnes
Concepts, utilisation et dveloppement*
**



> Cet ouvrage est destin aux tudiants des premiers cycles en informatique ainsi qu tous ceux qui dsirent sinitier  la discipline des bases de donnes. Il est constitu de trois parties :
> La premire partie dcrit les concepts fondamentaux des bases de donnes :  structures de donnes, modle relationnel et normalisation, technologie et SGBD.La deuxime partie dcrit les diffrents aspects du langage SQL, depuis les formes et fonctions lmentaires jusquaux fonctions avances du modle relationnel objet et de la programmation dapplications ainsi quaux SGBD NoSQL.La troisime partie dcrit les techniques et les mthodes de construction de bases de donnes relationnelles et relationnelles objet. On y trouve galement une introduction  la rtro-ingnierie des bases de donnes.
> Plus de 300 exercices, la plupart accompagns de leurs corrigs, et des tudes de cas sont proposs dans les chapitres et leurs annexes.
> Cette dition constitue une rvision majeure de ldition prcdente, et inclut de nombreuses mises  jour pour tre conforme  ltat de lart en 2015.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

